# 2nd try on Chapala Seminar question



## jengland46 (Aug 21, 2010)

I posted a couple of weeks ago:

"Someone suggested that my wife and I attend the Thursday morning seminar at La Nuevo Pasada Hotel entitled "Living in Lake Chapala....we tell it like it is".
Does anyone know about this seminar?
Would it be worth our time (3 hours)?
We are just in the beginning stages of research on living abroad."

This is not the Focus on Mexico Seminar, but a 3 hour seminar held every Thursday morning at the above mentioned hotel and costs $40 US for a couple.

I would like to hear from anyone who has attended or is familiar with this particular seminar.


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

Certainly sounds better than one put on by realtor's. Less pressure and nothing to sell. Couldn't hurt


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

There are various seminars designed to inform visitors about life at Lake Chapala or other parts of Mexico. For some folks, they may be informative but one should always be aware that they may have an interest in particular 'products'. 
As such, they are invited to join this forum as Premium Members, allowing them to advertise.


----------

